

Tangled Up in Tools: What's wrong with libraries and what to do about it - malyk
http://www.pragprog.com/magazines/2010-04/tangled-up-in-tools

======
Semiapies
I'm halfway through this post...and _famished_.

------
gte910h
Is the TLDR: Have smaller API's for your libraries?

~~~
hga
Not exactly. I only skimmed it (and yep, the sushi looked good :-), and mostly
looked at his second point, which is more like keeping the _scope_ of your
APIs small.

To use a delightful term from Ted Nelson, you very much want to limit how the
parts of your system are intertwingled
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intertwingularity>). The less you have to
juggle in your head at once, the better; he connected this to flow (quoting
Joel S.) ... I'd put it "the less deep you have to get into flow the better".

Or to quote Brooks, limit accidental complexity
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Silver_Bullet>).

